# What does the K signify on a castello?



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm looking at a Castello estate, its a "collection K"

I know that collection is a smooth, light finish. But what does the K mean? Is it a size thing like Ser Jacopos maxima label?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

This may help

Castello -- Pipes : Logos & Markings


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Thnaks!

That was actually the 1st place I looked; but I missed it the first time.



> Sizes (ascending):
> 1K to 4K, G (Giant) and GG (Extra large)


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

oops


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

My understanding is that the letter designation k, kk, kkk, kkkk, g, gg, ggg on the rusticated pipes represents size alone.

The smooths are in different grades, ie Trademark, Castello, Collection, Fiamatta, Aristocratica, etc. Look at each of these as levels of pipe grade. Within these levels are a letter designation (k-kkkk is all I’ve ever seen) that is a function of size and grade of the grain within the level. So a Trademark kkkk is inferior to a Castello k. A Fiamatta k is better than a Collection kkkk. Better is highly subjective, here so please take with a grain of salt. 

Outside of the Trademark, Castello, Collection and Fiamatta levels (which seem to be ascending in grain grading) exist things like the great line, Aristocratica, etc. these are different in their own way, but I’ve found the k grading/sizing to still apply. Some combo of size and grade. 

Clear as mud? Lol.

ETA: I JUST REALIZED THAT THIS WAS BUMPED AND ITS SUPER OLD. SRY!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah, that was my fault. I meant to respond to a different post, but I’m the same subject.


----------

